# Wasser jetzt schon wechseln müssen?



## Junihoehle (15. Mai 2014)

Unser Schwimmteich ist 6 Monate alt, Pflanzen sind zwar brav wachsen aber noch nicht üppig,
Phosphatwerte mittlerweile nicht mehr katastrophal (aus Leitungswasser mitgebracht..), aber
das Wasser stinkt noch immer sehr kräftig modrig und ist fast undurchsichtig - zum ?baldigen? Schwimmen jedenfalls ungeeignet. Am Boden befindet sich nur wenig stinkender Bodensatz (bin vor 2 Wochen zwecks Auftauchens eines Teiles darin herumgetaucht und fast erfroren, gesuchten Teil hab ich trotz Taschenlampe auch nicht gefunden...).

Unser Teichbauer meint: Neu befüllen, mit Aluminiumsulfat wie beim 1.-Befüllen behandeln und hoffen.

Meine Frage: Wirklich jetzt schon neu befüllen oder noch (womöglich lange) warten und hoffen bis die Pflanzen kräftig genug sind um alles abzuarbeiten?

Danke
Thomas


----------



## krallowa (15. Mai 2014)

6 Monate und schon ein stinkender Bodensatz?
Wie wird gereinigt, natürlich, mechanisch oder anders?
Evtl. Fotos sind immer gut.
Du hast in deinem Profil 40m² und 220cm Tiefe angegeben.
Aber nur 50³ Volumen, kannst du mal eine Zeichnung oder einen Plan hochladen?


----------



## Superdad (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen.
Wie sieht denn deine Filteranlage aus?

Stell doch mal bitte Fotos ein.


----------



## Junihoehle (15. Mai 2014)

Nun,  bezüglich Fläche und Volumen siehe Foto anbei, Fläche inkludiert auch die flache Pflanzzone.
Filter gibts keinen , nur Oberflächenskimmer, Schwimmteichtyp 2.
Anbei ein sehr rezentes Foto.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2014)

Junihoehle schrieb:


> Aluminiumsulfat



Hallo - ich hab ja von Schwimmteichen keine Ahnung - wofür ist das Zeug denn gut? Rein vom Bauchgefühl her würde ich sowas nicht im Wasser haben wollen.

Und vor allen Dingen: Warum soll man es wieder rein tun, wenn es beim ersten Mal schon nichts genützt hat?


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß zwar auch nicht weiter Bescheid, habe aber dies hier gefunden...

Aluminiumsulfat

...klingt schon irgendwie komisch, weil Abwasseraufbereitung....würde ich auch nicht in den Teich kippen, sondern warten bis sich die Biologie eingestellt hat.


----------



## willi1954 (15. Mai 2014)

Schöner Teich, aber mal eine Frage. Laut den Angaben hier sollte ein Typ2 mindestens 100m² haben und
50% davon Regenerationsfläche. Sieht bei deinem Teich etwas klein aus.
Und in einen naturnahen Teich gehören mit Sicherheit keine Chemikalien. Vielleicht einfach mal das System
sich einspielen lassen. Bei Teichen braucht man halt Geduld.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## Junihoehle (15. Mai 2014)

Das flüssige Aludingsbums soll den stark erhöhten Phosphatgehalt, der in unserem Trinkwasser ist, ausfällen (so wie der Kalk) und kann dann am Boden aufgesaugt werden.
Irgendwie hats schon genützt weil die Phosphatwerte stark gesunken sind.
Dabei haben wir bis dato Null Algen, wahrscheinlich ist denen das Wasser zu grauslich und sie sehen nix.
Ich warte ja auch noch gerne habe aber  Angst, dass das noch Monate dauert und wir nicht schwimmen können.


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2014)

Junihoehle schrieb:


> dann am Boden aufgesaugt werden




...habt ihr das denn schon gemacht?


----------



## Superdad (15. Mai 2014)

Mein Teich ist zur Zeit auch grün, Chemie kommt aber auf keinen Fall rein.
Man muss halt warten bis sich alles richtig eingespielt hat.
Lass die Pflanzen erst richtig wachsen. Die erledigen dann schon ihre Arbeit und reinigen das Wasser.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2014)

Die Frage ist doch - wenn keine Algen wachsen, wie sollen es dann die anderen Pflanzen können? 
Ich glaube, dass ist der falsche Weg, Entweder Pflanzen oder Swimming-Pool. Da kann man dann auch Chemie reinkippen.
(Hat der "Teichbauer" Referenzobjekte? Ist ja kein geschützter Begriff/Lehrberuf, so kann sich ja jeder nennen...)


----------



## lotta (15. Mai 2014)

Hey Thomas,
vielleicht würde eine Pumpe , mit angehängter 75Watt UVC Lampe kurzfristig helfen?
Danach noch einen VLCVF nachgesetzt(schau mal hier:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-3-oder-meine-endgültige-vliesfilter-lösung.38637/
Lies dir mal das Wichtigste in diesem Thread durch,
ist nach einem UVC absolut notwendig, denke ich,
(die abetöteten Algen, müssen ja auch irgendwie wieder aus dem Kreislauf)
und so was von effizient!

Gänzlich ungefiltert ist's vielleicht schwierig, in einem Schwimmteich
das Wasser auf die Schnelle,
wirklich klar zu bekommen.
Im Frühling kommt immer die Algenblüte, bevor die Pflanzen so richtig loslegen.
Dein Pflanzensortiment, könntest du bestimmt noch aufstocken, zu viel gibt es da nicht.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Christine,
die Idee mit dem Aluminiumsulfat als "Feuerwehraktion" zur  Phosphatreduktion ist gar nicht mal so verkehrt, man sollte aber dann schon wissen, was man macht (zumindest mal abschätzen, wieviel nötig ist, und eine Dosiergeschwindigkeit wählen, die der Wasserbewegung angepasst ist). Hier im Forum wird immer wieder gern die Aufhärtung empfohlen. Auf diese Weise erreicht man das gleiche Ziel, und erreicht so nebenbei auch eine bessere "CO2"-Speicherung. Das geht allerdings nicht mit Calciumchlorid (als eins der gut wasserlöslichen Calciumsalze), und ist daher langwieriger, dafür kann man nichts falsch machen.
Eine Möglichkeit ist, dass die Pflanzen in recht sauberen Kies gesetzt wurden, die Wasserhärte nahe Null ist, und somit ist der Nährstoffhaushalt im Teich nicht ausbalanziert. Es könnte aber auch sein, dass dem nicht so ist, was ich eher befürchte. in diesem Fall stimmt die Wasserhärte, das Phosphat wurde auf dem Boden des Schwimmbereichs sedimentiert. Da eine Bodenabsaugung fehlt ¿ (Ironie) oder zumindest unzureichend ist, haben die ansässigen Mikroorganismen den gelösten Sauerstoff verbraucht, und veratmen in der Not nun das Phosphat (was u. a. äußerst unangenehme Gerüche zur Folge hat). In diesem Fall wäre ein Wasserwechsel oder eine Aluminiumsulfatdosierung völlig daneben. Prüf' doch mal die Wasserhärte.


----------



## buzzi (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Da wir erst Mai haben, würde ich warten bis es mal richtig warm ist und die Pflanzen sich vermehren. Das ist der Punkt: möglichst viele Pflanzen von Anfang an, dann geht die Algensuppe auch weg, evtl.  einen Eimer Wasser aus einem gesunden Teich oder Baggerloch hilft auch, ich hatte im ersten Jahr eine Wasserflohkonzentration, da hätte man Suppe von kochen können...
Die Chemie würde ich sein lassen, wenn sich ein Gleichgewicht einstellen soll. Das muss der Teich alleine machen. Meine Meinung.

Gruß
Buzzi


----------



## krallowa (16. Mai 2014)

Bei einem Teich deiner Größe und der relativ kleinen Anzahl von Pflanzen wird es ohne geeignete Filtertechnik schwierig ein biologisches Gleichgewicht herzustellen.
Ob und wann dein Wasser klar wird kann dir keiner sagen.
Aber wenn keine Algen da sind ist es ein Zeichen das deinem Wasser jegliche Nährstoffe fehlen.
Daher auch der der kümmerliche Wuchs der anderen Pflanzen.


----------



## Junihoehle (16. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Boden habe ich gesaugt, war nicht so viel drinnen. Ad kümmerliche Plfänzlein: Es wurden 1/3 mehr gesetzt aber im Okt/Nov. wachsen halt die Dinger nicht mehr so toll an und heuer ist der April/Mai bis jetzt ja bei uns nicht gerade wahnsinnig warm.  
Ad Teichbauer: Der hat schon eine ganze Menge gebaut, nur unser Holzkistlsystem war das erste Mal. ZumTeichbau gibt es bei uns eine ÖNORM, die er einhalten musste.
Ad Wasserhärte: Wir haben gerade eine Wasseranalyse machen lassen (kostete uns einen großen Sack Haribo!) , ich werds reinstellen, vielleicht werden die Chemie-Bio-Teichfreaks schlauer draus.

Danke nochmal
Thomas


----------



## Junihoehle (16. Mai 2014)

Anbei unsere jetzigen Wasserwerte (Teichwasser und zum Vergleich das jetzige Leitungswasser) als auch Wasserwerte Teich Vergleich Okt. 2013 und April 2014. 
Böse?
GuNa
Thomas


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Mai 2014)

Ich bekomme es nicht groß.


----------



## muh.gp (16. Mai 2014)

Ist das jetzt ein Teichproblem... 

Sorry, Steilvorlage... Bei mir gehen die Bilder auf. Kann aber mangels Wissen nichts dazu sagen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
die Wasserwerte sind sehr gut. So einen umfangreichen Bericht sieht man selten . Wenn die Pflanzen erst mal aus dem "Knick" gekommen sind, und das übrige Konzept stimmig ist (Wasserbewegung, Filterung), dann sollte es auch was mit Schwimmen werden.


----------



## Junihoehle (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Rolf,
Danke für die Ermunterung!
Wir werden jetzt  wie angeregt einfach einmal warten - und vielleicht einige gesetzte Pflanzen, die gar nicht aufgegangen sind, nachzusetzen.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## krallowa (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

keine schlechte Idee mit den Pflanzen, nur bedenke das du immer wieder den Pflanzbereich aufwirbelst und das Wasser wieder eingetrübt wird.
Also immer sachte bei solchen Aktionen, vielleicht einfach mal der Natur ein wenig Zeit geben dann klappt es meist von ganz allein.
Wasserwerte top, dann kommt der Rest von ganz allein.


----------



## Junihoehle (20. Mai 2014)

Danke. Wir werden aufpassen, wobei mir die Trübung weniger Gedanken bereitet als der modrige Geruch - da muss man sich ja jedesmal duschen gehen und meine Familie goutiert sowas eher weniger....


----------



## Herbine (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn er schon riecht, ist er auch schon gekippt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man da ohne Wasserwechsel noch was machen kann. Ich würde bei so bösen Trinkwasserwerten zur Hälfte mit Regenwasser auffüllen, wenn das irgendwie möglich ist.


----------



## Junihoehle (20. Mai 2014)

Wir haben vor ein paar Tagen im Zuge vom Schlammabsaugen (eh nix drinnen) ca. 1/6 des Volumens  mit Regenwasser und Leitungswasser getauscht.
Und hoffen.  
(Den Molchen gefällts aber anscheinend, das Modrige)


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Herbine,
Wasserwechsel hilft leider nicht gegen "permanente" Moderecken. Die Wasserwerte an sich sind nicht nur gut, sondern toll, weil "mehrfach gepuffert". Wenn sich Moderecken bilden, so muss man entweder manuell damit aufräumen (z. B. absaugen), oder am Filterkonzept arbeiten. Wasserwechsel helfen nur in extremen Notsituationen, und in einem "klinisch sauberen" Wasserbecken. In allen anderen Fällen steuert nicht das Wasser, sondern der "feste" Teichinhalt wie Substrat (in Vertretung für die mikroskopische "Lebewelt") und Pflanzen die Wasserwerte - und da wollen wir hin! Aktuell haben wir eine Phase, in der die Teichfilter hoch beansprucht sind - damit sind Rückschlüsse auf ein funktionierendes Filterkonzept schwierig. Die Wasserwerte haben gezeigt, dass es hierbei keine zusätzlichen Probleme gibt. Im Sommer zeigt sich, ob die Technik sinnvoll aufgebaut ist (so ein klarer Teich mit guten Wasserwerten resultiert


----------



## Herbine (21. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte damit nicht sagen, dass es gegen die "permanenten" Moderecken hilft. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass den ganzen Verbesserungsvorschlägen erstmal ein (Teil-)Wasserwechsel vorausgehen sollte um dann etwas bewirken zu können.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (26. Mai 2014)

ich bin kein Teichbauer, habe aber schon 2 Naturpools gebaut, die bis auf die kurze Algenblüte im Frühjahr immer klares Wasser haben und das schon über viele Jahre. Hättest Du mich (z.B. als Nachbar oder Freund oder Arbeitskollege) gefragt, hätte ich gesagt, dass Deine Anlage so nicht funktioniert. Ich kenne Deine Anforderungen an das Wasser nicht. Meine waren aber klares Wasser mit mäßigem Arbeitsaufwand und sehr geringen Unterhaltskosten.
Die Wirkung der Pflanzen wird allgemein überschätzt und meiner Erfahrung !!! nach, hätte bei Deinem Pool mindestens ein Teich des Types 3 realisiert werden müssen. Kieselsteine sind immer ein Brutbecken für Schlamm und organische Reste. Ein gut und langsam durchströmter Boden aus z.B. Lavasplitt16/32 wäre zweifelsfrei die bessere Lösung gewesen. Wenn Du dann noch vor den Verteiler für die Bodendurchströmung einen VLCVF 3 hängst und somit den Bodenfilter entlastest, wird es funktionieren.

ABER: Das ist meine Meinung. Ich bin nicht in dieser Branche tätig und muss deshalb auch nichts verkaufen. Auch habe ich bisher nur 2 Schwimmteiche gebaut, die perfekt funktionieren. Normale Teiche aber mehr.


----------



## Junihoehle (26. Mai 2014)

Und wieder ein wenig mehr verunsichert


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
lass Dich nicht verunsichern! Scheiteldelle hat einen Bauvorschlag gebracht, der vermutlich sehr gut funktionieren wird. Ich habe leider nicht annähernd solche Teicherfahrung (außer meinem habe ich noch en paar unter "Beobachtung"), doch entspricht sein Vorschlag dem, womit hier auch viele andere gut klarkommen, bei dem, was ich hier so gelesen habe. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass Dein Teich deswegen völlig falsch aufgebaut ist. 
Ich würde mal vermuten, dass bei einem Schwimmteich im Schwimmbereich am Boden nicht zuviel Sediment liegen sollte, an den Einstiegs- und Badestellen eher keins. Dann kann an den kritischen Stellen auch nichts gammeln. Scheiteldelles Vorschlag geht halt in die Richtung, wie man einen sauberen Teich ohne großen zusätzlichen manuellen Reinigungsaufwand hinbekommt. Solcher Art konstruktiver Vorschläge finde ich das Schöne am Forum hier.
Ich habe leider keinen Schwimmteich, aber dennoch einiges an Technik installiert. Diese vermeidet es nicht, dass ich jetzt alle zwei Tage den Skimmer leeren muss, Algen aus der "Badewanne" und vom Rand einsammle, die Unterwasserpflanzen stutzen muss usw usf, aber ohne Technik hätte ich halt nur eine graugrüne Brühe. Der Unterschied von schlechter bzw. unzureichender Technik ist bei mir der, dass ich keine regelmäßige Teichbodenreinigung machen muss, oder Wasser wechseln (wobei letzteres wenig Wirkung hat, da die Einflussfaktoren auf die Wasserqualität dadurch nicht entfernt werden, sondern nur deren Auswirkungen leicht reduziert).
Stellt sich also für Dich die Frage, ob Du oft eine "Grundreinigung" machen möchtest, um sauberes Wasser zu haben, oder eins der Konzepte verfolgen möchtest, das zu einem verminderten Pflegeaufwand führt. Letzteres wird nicht ohne Aufwand gehen.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (28. Mai 2014)

@Rolf


----------



## Junihoehle (28. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antwort und Aufmunterung. Ad Aufwand: Den scheue ich nicht, macht mir Spaß.
Wir haben gerade 2 __ Minzen gesetzt und zu meiner Freude sind die gleich gut angewachsen, in nächster Zeit kommt hoff. noch einiges an Flora dazu, inzwischen wird  auch die Fauna immer mehr. Außerdem hat "unser" Gärtner (nicht der Teichbauer) gemeint, dass das Wasser nicht modrig riecht und auch nicht schlecht ist, inzwischen denke ich auch dass der Geruch weniger modrig ist als halt irgendwie anders.
lG 
Thomas


----------



## SKIPPI (28. Mai 2014)

Es riecht vermutlich einfach nach Teich. 

Mein Teichlein habe ich jetzt seit einer Woche und vor drei Tagen, oder so, da gehe ich hin und dieser Geruch..  Als Kind habe ich jeden Tag am See im Ort verbracht und dieser Geruch hat mir diese Erinnerung wiedergebracht!
Das klingt jetzt oberschnulzig, aber der Geruch ist einfach unverwechselbar und ich finde ihn klasse!


----------



## Junihoehle (3. Juni 2014)

Nun, es ist kein "normaler" Teichleingeruch sondern höchstwahrscheinlich Gerbsäuregeruch. Unser Teichbauer hat uns besucht und gemeint nach einiger Recherche , dass die Lärche (Wand aus Lächenholz) v.a. in der ersten Zeit viel Gerbsäure wie z.b. Eiche abgibt und das hemmt Pflanzen als auch z.B. Algenwachstum. Und Algen haben wir gar keine.

Dafür riecht es sauer - und eig. nicht modrig wie ich früher glaubte. Mir ist dieser Holz-Lärche-Geruch selber schon vor geraumer Zeit spanisch vorgekommen. Wir werden jetzt am Donnerstag das Wasser wechseln - ohne dem wirds leider nicht gehen. 
lG Thomas


----------



## Junihoehle (16. Juni 2014)

Vor 1.5 Wochen Wasser gewechselt. Jetzt haben wir "endlich" Algenwachstum , aber dafür wachsen auch die anderen Pflanzendinger!
lG Thomas


----------



## zuza68 (25. Juni 2014)

Habe ein ähnliches Teichvolumen wie du und nach 8 mühsamen Jahren endlich einen Filter gebaut .. was soll ich sagen .. das Schwimmen macht Spaß .. und man hört von den Kinder nicht mehr: In diese Brühe geh ich doch nicht rein ..


----------



## Junihoehle (26. Juni 2014)

Derweilen schaut es nicht schlecht aus mit Algen und ein wenig Brühe macht mir nichts aus. Die Molchis lieben es jedenfalls.
In ein paar Jahren bin ich sicherlich gescheiter. Und älter..


----------

